# searching for the name of a female opera singer



## macc (May 4, 2015)

she was very famous during the time of Maria Callas. the mysterious thing about her is that she suddenly quit performing and disappeared from the stage. 
i heard the story on the radio but forgot her name.
thank for any help
macc
 :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably Anita Cerquetti, who took over a Norma when Callas cancelled, made a strong impression, abruptly retired on the brink of celebrity, and became a full-time wife and mother. I forget what reasons she gave.

Here's a bit of her Norma:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

macc said:


> she was very famous during the time of Maria Callas. the mysterious thing about her is that she suddenly quit performing and disappeared from the stage.
> i heard the story on the radio but forgot her name.
> thank for any help
> macc
> :tiphat:


*Anita Cerquetti*........a dramatic soprano who at the height of her fame 1960 at age 30 suddenly retired never to return opera performing, she said afterwards the pressures of performing were too great for her.

Replaced Callas at famous 1958 Rome Norma "walk off" performance.........

 

Duck beat me by 2 minutes........


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Any chance that it was Eleanor Steber?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> *Anita Cerquetti*........a dramatic soprano who at the height of her fame 1960 at age 30 suddenly retired never to return opera performing, she said afterwards the pressures of performing were too great for her.
> 
> Replaced Callas at famous 1958 Rome Norma "walk off" performance.........
> 
> ...


If you listen to the (obviously Italian) audience after that "Casta diva," it's easy to understand her sense of pressure. Opera is a sport over there, and stepping into a Callas signature role as she did has got to be intimidating. But what a voice she had! Nobody sounds like this now. I'm listening to her "Tu che le vanita" right now. Fantastic. What a loss.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> If you listen to the (obviously Italian) audience after that "Casta diva," it's easy to understand her sense of pressure. Opera is a sport over there, and stepping into a Callas signature role as she did has got to be intimidating. But what a voice she had! *Nobody sounds like this now*. I'm listening to her "Tu che le vanita" right now. Fantastic. What a loss.


There is no one today with this voice........

Cerquetti had huge powerful voice, rich dark lower tone to supplement the delicate soprano high notes, gave her great range and expressivity, she could be dramatic when called for, very nice trill......love her Ernani set


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

silentio said:


> Any chance that it was Eleanor Steber?


She had an active career over 20 years or so in opera and continued in recitaals later. She had heaps of recordings. Although she appears to have had a raft of personal problems to deal with, she doesn't realy seem to fit the OPs question


----------

